# Grid 2?



## Zergoras (15. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand schon irgendwas darüber, ob es kommt oder angekündigt wurde?
Ich spiele im Moment den ersten Teil wieder und hab richtig Lust auf einen zweiten Teil bekommen. 
Was sollte man, eurer Meinung nach, im zweiten Teil verbessern?


----------



## kress (15. Juli 2010)

Bei Grid ists schwer, etwas zu verbessern, ist ja wirklich top. 
Aber ich denke an der Grafik könnte man schon noch was machen.
Evtl aber auch mehr Einstellungen an den Wagen.
Vielleicht auch ganze Renntage mit Quali, Training etc. (falls das noch nicht gibt, bin bei Grid noch nicht so weit)


----------



## facehugger (15. Juli 2010)

Mal zu Grid ne Frage, sicher etwas offTopic. Was für Einstellungen verwendet ihr für die optimale Bildqualität? Ich seh da bei den ganzen AA und AF-XYungelöst-Bildverbesserungen nicht wirklich durch... zumal ich optisch nicht wirklich einen Unterschied erkennen kann! Danke für eure Ratschläge


----------



## Zergoras (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich spiele Grid mit verschiedenen Mods, sieht viel besser aus als das Normale.


----------



## Own3r (16. Juli 2010)

Also PCGH hat Grid 2 mal in einer News erwähnt und HIER ist es auch erwähnt, sogar mit DX11 Support


----------



## HolySh!t (16. Juli 2010)

Own3r schrieb:


> Also PCGH hat Grid 2 mal in einer News erwähnt und HIER ist es auch erwähnt, sogar mit DX11 Support


Is ja schon fast klar durch die Egoengine, DIrt2 hatte ja auch schon DX11 und F1 2010 bekommt ja auch DX11


----------



## Zergoras (18. Juli 2010)

Wär auch doof, wenn man das Feature einfach streichen würde, obwohls schon in der Engine jetzt mit drin ist. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviel Potenzial in der Egoengine steckt. Da kann man bestimmt noch einiges mit machen. Schneerennen würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Juli 2010)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Wär auch doof, wenn man das Feature einfach streichen würde, obwohls schon in der Engine jetzt mit drin ist. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wieviel Potenzial in der Egoengine steckt. Da kann man bestimmt noch einiges mit machen. Schneerennen würde ich begrüßen.


Joo Schneerenne hab ich schon in Dirt2 vermisst....naja vill bringen die ja ne neue Reihe raus "Snow" is dann so wie Dirt nur im Schnee


----------



## Roxa-Core (21. Juli 2010)

gibt eigentlich viel zu verbessern.

anti-cheat-schutz ala punkbuster ins spiel integrieren

den fürchterlichen braunfilter entfernen

anzeige-bug fixen

mehr strecken hinzufügen (z.B. crashderby)

mehr autos

dynamisches wetter

bessere grafik

bessere controllerunterstützung

und und und

grid ist nicht perfekt aber es ist auf jedenfall das beste rennspiel allerzeiten.

her mit grid 2


----------



## Zergoras (22. Juli 2010)

Die Cheater haben mich online auch immer sehr aufgeregt. Dynamisches Wetter wird es wohl geben, ist ja jetzt in F1 2010 schon integriert und bessere Grafik wird doch auch auf jedenfall kommen. 
Die sollen das mal ankündigen.


----------



## alm0st (26. Juli 2010)

Zuerst kommt leider Dirt 3 (irgendwann nächstes Jahr) also wirds noch einige Zeit dauern bis man überhaupt etwas hört. Grid macht nach wie vor höllisch Laune, aber auf Dauer wirds einfach langweilig mit den immer gleichen Strecken. Wär auch cool, wenn man noch Verbesserungen für seine Autos kaufen kann (wie z.B. bei Gran Tourismo).


----------



## Own3r (30. Juli 2010)

Ok, jetzt ist Race Driveer Grid 2 offizell angekündigt!


----------



## Zergoras (30. Juli 2010)

Yeah, endlich.


----------



## Pixelplanet (8. August 2010)

Roxa-Core schrieb:


> anti-cheat-schutz ala punkbuster ins spiel integrieren



anti-cheat ja, Punkbuster NEIN!!!

das ist so ein verdammtes dreckprogramm

ständig gibt es nur probleme bei sämtlich Battlefield reihen das irgendwas in PB wiedermal nicht updated und man PB erstmal neuinstallieren darf und solche scherze...


----------



## Zergoras (9. August 2010)

Seh ich genauso. Da hab ich auch noch so bestimmte Erinnerungen von Cod 4. -.-


----------



## hyundai187 (17. August 2010)

Hammer Spiel wann kommt den 2?


----------



## Zergoras (17. August 2010)

Vllt irgendwann Ende 2011/Anfang 2012, aber das weiß noch keiner, ist reine Spekulation.


----------



## Neodrym (20. August 2010)

Naja .. trotz der probleme wie in BF/CoD (jaaaa die hatte ich auch) .. ist PB das beste Anti Cheat tool was je kam .. es hat ja auch schon nen bart >.< .. glaub mit CS beta 3.0 hab ich es kennen gelernt.Man kann mäckern wie man möchte ..es gibt einfach kein besseres.

(VAC möchte ich net ausschreiben weil einfach nur nen zusatz tool ist was eh nichts kann  )


----------

